# Who can do M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' (U perm) the fastest?



## alexc (Jun 28, 2008)

Just curious what times people get with this alg. My best is .97, and I also got a 1.00, a 1.03 and a bunch of 1.06-1.09.  What's your best?


----------



## b03tz (Jun 28, 2008)

I bet Erik is the fastest with this one


----------



## yurivish (Jun 28, 2008)

Do you need a really good cube to be able to push the M layer with your fingers from the back? I always try doing it and it ends up very slow and inconsistent. Sometimes it locks up, other times I just can't do it fast enough..


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 28, 2008)

I hate all of you who turn faster than me. (1.41 was my best)


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 28, 2008)

yurivish said:


> Do you need a really good cube to be able to push the M layer with your fingers from the back? I always try doing it and it ends up very slow and inconsistent. Sometimes it locks up, other times I just can't do it fast enough..


Yes you need a good cube. I had my store bought cube and I hated doing M2s because it was so hard to turn. Then I got my Type D DIY and BAM! I can easily do M2s (except I slip on them a lot )


----------



## yurivish (Jun 28, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> yurivish said:
> 
> 
> > Do you need a really good cube to be able to push the M layer with your fingers from the back? I always try doing it and it ends up very slow and inconsistent. Sometimes it locks up, other times I just can't do it fast enough..
> ...



Awesome. I ordered several white type D's and they've shipped. Hopefully that'll fix it! I'm also terrible at turning F' with my thumb currently. I bet that'll get better as well.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 28, 2008)

1.28. My cube pops if I do this alg too fast...(on the M U' M2 part)


----------



## alexc (Jun 28, 2008)

.94 single and 1.00 average of 5


----------



## Erik (Jun 28, 2008)

Hmm my best I remember was 0.90 or something...


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 28, 2008)

Try: R2 d' M' U2' M d' L2 instead, I think it's the fastest U-PLL, at least if you are equally skilled with both hands.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 28, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Try: R2 d' M' U2' M d' L2 instead, I think it's the fastest U-PLL, at least if you are equally skilled with both hands.



I find the <R,U> ones faster, but that's just me.


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Try: R2 d' M' U2' M d' L2 instead, I think it's the fastest U-PLL, at least if you are equally skilled with both hands.
> ...



I agree. I'm not very good with M2/M', let-alone M!!


----------



## b03tz (Jun 29, 2008)

Erik said:


> Hmm my best I remember was 0.90 or something...



Hehehe nice!  Best time in here yet...
People, told ya so


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 29, 2008)

I've gotten sub-2 before. Average 2.2? I like the RU one better. (One of the very few instances.) I get about 1.3-1.6 for RU.
I haven't done R2 d' M' U2' M d' L2 for a long time. I remember getting 2.6 on that in my noob days.


----------



## alexc (Jun 30, 2008)

.84 single.  Come on Erik, you can beat this!


----------



## applemobile (Jan 26, 2013)

Bump. Interested about how ties have changed, and how fast people can do this now. current avg5: 0.81


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, Erik was still fast :O


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 26, 2013)

I can easily do an MU U-perm in 0.6x

0.62 single, 0.66 avg12


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jan 26, 2013)

Sub 0.7


----------



## pedrinroque (Jan 26, 2013)

single 0.76
avg5 0.86


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 26, 2013)

Average of 5: *2.66*
1-5 - 2.84 (3.37) (2.42) 2.67 2.48

Geez man, how do you guys do that..


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 26, 2013)

Ever heard of, "You are what you eat"? MarcelP... you must not eat enough fast food.


----------



## Goosly (Jan 26, 2013)

It really depends on how you use the timer... And I don't like this algorithm


----------



## applemobile (Jan 26, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Average of 5: *2.66*
> 1-5 - 2.84 (3.37) (2.42) 2.67 2.48
> 
> Geez man, how do you guys do that..



Terrible video, as i had an iphone wedged under my chin. But hopefully of some relevance. 




Spoiler: Video


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, 0.6


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 26, 2013)

I can easily sub 0.75 the other u perm, I use the RU algo, since I suck at the algo, I usually do y2, and execute from the back. since I do M slices with left ring and pinky, this algo is nt mine :/ average of 5 -1.88


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 26, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ever heard of, "You are what you eat"? MarcelP... you must not eat enough fast food.


I think that is not tha case with me. Big Mac Donalds fan 



applemobile said:


> Terrible video, as i had an iphone wedged under my chin. But hopefully of some relevance.



I wish I could do that hat fast. I found a M perm video. Here you can see how I suck at M slice:


Spoiler


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 26, 2013)

0.78 single , 0.80 avg5

i learned this argorithm like 3 mins ago 
i think ill still using R U one.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 26, 2013)

Here:


----------



## Xyphos (Jan 26, 2013)

Did you guys even timed it correctly ? as in you didn't have the cube in your hand while you're doing the alg because doing it like that gives inaccurate results.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 26, 2013)

Xyphos said:


> Did you guys even timed it correctly ? as in you didn't have the cube in your hand while you're doing the alg because doing it like that gives inaccurate results.



Of course not, I can barely do M2 in 0.6 with pickup.


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Here:



Lol, for some reason I was expected a vid like your "How to sub-10 clock" 

Anyway I use the M-slice algs for my U-perms, I can sub-1 (and sub-0.90 I think) M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 27, 2013)

Alcuber said:


> Lol, for some reason I was expected a vid like your "How to sub-10 clock"
> 
> Anyway I use the M-slice algs for my U-perms, I can sub-1 (and sub-0.90 I think) M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2



Nah, that was just because of Womack.


----------



## Julian (Jan 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Of course not, I can barely do M2 in 0.6 with pickup.


Ao5: 0.52, 0.53, 0.55, 0.55, 0.80 = 0.54

You're doing the wrong M2


----------



## Matthew3075 (Jan 27, 2013)

My PB is 0.6


----------



## yohanestheda (Jan 27, 2013)

0.91, 1.25, 1.04, 1.01, 0.91, 0.90 = 0.99


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 27, 2013)

0.80 single i think. Don't use that one anymore.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 27, 2013)

Julian said:


> Ao5: 0.52, 0.53, 0.55, 0.55, 0.80 = 0.54
> 
> You're doing the wrong M2



I don't get it. Is that M2 with pickup or U-perm avg5?


----------



## speedpicker (Jan 27, 2013)

As a top tip, to really get an accurate timing of pll/oll/any alg execution, execute the alg bya microphone and record the sound as a wav/mp3/whatever file. Do the alg a few times with a second or so pause in between each. Load the file into a sound editor such as Audacity. Where there is sound, you are turning, where there is not you are not. Highlight a single execution (block of sound) in the editor and look how long the highlighted section is (usually clearly displayed on screen), thats how long the alg took, with no messing around trying to tap the spacebar or start a stackmat with your wrists or otherwise compromise the true execution time. Take the average and there you are.

The same technique is really useful for finding out how much you pause in a solve. Sound record a timed solve and chop out all the periods where there is no sound (pauses). Compare this new time to the original to see how much time you spend just looking at the cube (not turning,= difference between the original time and the editted one) and how fast you would really be if your lookahead was awesome (the editted time). The first time I tried this I was really shocked at how those pauses add up.


----------



## Julian (Jan 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I don't get it. Is that M2 with pickup or U-perm avg5?


M2


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 28, 2013)

speedpicker said:


> The first time I tried this I was really shocked at how those pauses add up.



I just did a 32 second solve which was 17.5 when I edited out the pauses. That's ridiculous.


----------



## speedpicker (Jan 28, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> I just did a 32 second solve which was 17.5 when I edited out the pauses. That's ridiculous.



See? Its mental. Now go and eliminate those pauses and break 20 seconds.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 29, 2013)

I can do about as fast as 0.59, but I don't trust my stackmat timer stopping abilities though so I'll just say I can do it in about 0.7


----------



## speedpicker (Jan 29, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I can do about as fast as 0.59, but I don't trust my stackmat timer stopping abilities though so I'll just say I can do it in about 0.7



Try the idea I said. Works with a video camera too, you can just rip the audio from the video. No more guesswork.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 29, 2013)

1.06 is as fast as I can get it right now. Happy with that though.


----------



## Akshat (Jan 29, 2013)

See tectopia's video!
video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WcKlOTiz0I


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 29, 2013)

Akshat said:


> See tectopia's video!
> video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WcKlOTiz0I


That has RU algs...


----------

